# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Open Pretrained Transformer (OPT-175B), language model, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Meta AI

----------


## Airicist2

"Democratizing access to large-scale language models with OPT-175B"

May 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta has built a massive new language AI—and it’s giving it away for free"
Facebook’s parent company is inviting researchers to pore over and pick apart the flaws in its version of GPT-3

by Will Douglas Heaven
May 3, 2022

----------

